# Great '69 Stingrays With a Great Story....



## miller32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Picked this up today.   For about a week now....my wife had been in contact with a guy who had his original 1969 Schwinn Stingray Fastback.  He told us the bike had been hanging in his mom's garage for years.  He recently got it out of his mom's garage and decided to sell it.  We have been texting back and forth and we went to see this bike and bought it.  He even had the original booklet that came with the bike.  It is in great shape.  A little cleaning up and it will shine!  The seat is perfect.  Anyway...when we were there looking at this blue Fastback....the guy made mention of his sister having her Stingray still also.  My wife asked if it was for sale too...and he said "yes" and he had her bring it over to where we were.  So...needless to say....we bought both bike.  Brother and sister matching Stingrays.  Both bikes had been hanging in a garage for years and very well kept.  They were great people...and we were pleased to have bought them both.  The seat on the purple Stardust is perfect also.  Incredible bikes.


----------



## miller32 (Aug 30, 2012)

More pics...


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice story/pair!!! Again, your wife did well with getting the Stardust too!


----------



## Stingman (Sep 5, 2012)

Sweet find! That blue 69 is making me drool right now! What did you get the pair if you don't mind me asking? I own a coppertone 66 Fastback and it is one of my favs.


----------

